# USB Headset über Soundkarte



## JSL (18. März 2008)

*USB Headset über Soundkarte*

Hallo,
ich besitze ein Headset, das über USB an den PC angeschlossen wird. Gibt es da eine möglichkeit, den Sound für Games zu verbessern? Oder gibt es Soundkarten mit USB Anschluss? Gibt es zufällig ein Adapter für ein USB Anschluss, den man dann an die Soundkarte anschließen kann?

MfG
JSL

PS.: Habe keine Lust mir ein neues Headset zu kaufen


----------



## ultio (19. März 2008)

*AW: USB Headset über Soundkarte*

Musst du aber,
ich kenne das jedoch, ich hatte so lange durch unglückliche Zufälle nur USB Headsets, die sind auch noch so störanfällig und buggen oft auch noch rum...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. März 2008)

*AW: USB Headset über Soundkarte*

Ich hoffe, *dieser* Thread hilft dir etwas.


----------



## sNook (9. September 2008)

*AW: USB Headset über Soundkarte*

Also ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass wenn man das usb headset anschliesst es sich automatisch oder auf jedenfall manuell auf die soundkarte zugreift/zugreifen lässt...

Das heisst: wenn ich mein Sennheiser PC166 an mein mainboard anschliesse müsste das laufen weil die soundkarte sich dann auf die angegebene Musikausgabequelle oder so  halt die soundkarte einrichtet...
Sennheiser Electronic - PC 166 USB

Da steht :       USB-Soundkarte - nehmen Sie Ihre Klangeinstellungen mit.  
und weiter:  
                    Lieferumfang

                    * 1 PC 166 USB
                    * 2 x 3,5 mm-Klinkenstecker für Lautsprecher- und Mikrofonbuchse am PC
                    ** USB-Adapter* mit eingebauter Soundkarte

Also um deine Frage anhand dieser aussagen zu beantworten würd ich sagen:
Ja es gibt adapter und 
Ja das Headset bezieht sich gleich auf die Soundkarte

MFG
sNook


----------

